
Show HN: Frittata.cc ideas, concept and feedback - christian_fei
https://blog.frittata.cc/2017-11-11/Frittata-cc-ideas-concept-and-feedback.html
======
drny
It's against the rules to post something in Show HN that isn't ready for
people to try out.

Having said that, I read your blog post and looked at your home page, I still
have no idea what this product or service does.

